# Fair price for a 2013 Sentra SV?



## qbear (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all! I'm new here -- I'm going to be buying a 2013 Nissan Sentra SV with the Driver Package, Navigation package, and trunk/floor mats. What is a price I should be aiming for? MSRP is $20,580. One dealer will give me it for $19,254 and another will give it to me for $19,383. Are they both good deals/ could I get it for even less? Thanks for your help!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I looked it up on N.A.D.A. Home Page and plugged in your options and it came up with an MSRP of $20,580 (like yours) and an invoice price of $19,120; both of these priced include a $790 destination fee. Invoice price is cost the dealer pays for the vehicle, however, sometimes with some good haggling you can get invoice price or better due to incentives the dealer may be getting from the manufacturer. Also, be careful of add-ons and especially the interest rate and length of the loan, if you are financing the purchase. If you are trading in a vehicle, try to work with actual value for your trade seperately from the purchase price of your vehicle. It's easy for a dealer to make it look like they are giving you a lot for your trade by using the markup on the new vehicle to bump up what they "say" they are giving you for your vehicle. This isn't always a bad thing, as a higher trade in value looks better on the paperwork if you are trying to finance, but always keep in mind the bottom line of what you are actually going to end up paying when all is said and done. Read the contract before signing and make sure you understand everything on it! When I bought my Pathfinder last year, when it came to sitting with the finance manager and getting ready to sign the contract, I noticed that the figure for my trade was $300 lower than what the salesperson said they were giving me and there was an additional $500 for insurance I didn't need. They made the corrections and printed out a new contract, but if I hadn't paid attention before I signed, it would have been $800 out of my pocket. Don't be afraid to call several dealers and talk to the sales dept. Tell them what you are shopping for and the options you want and tell them the best price you've gotten so far and see if they can beat it. This will save you hours of running around and money spent on gas to drive around to different dealers. Knowing exactly what you want and already have a couple of offers puts you in a good position to work with other dealers. You could also go back to the dealer that gave you the $19,383 offer and tell them you got a better offer from another dealer but would like to do business with them and ask if they can do better on their price? Just a little bit of effort could potentially save you hundreds of dollars. Good luck!


----------

